# Just a quick Hello....



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey all,

Just wanted to introduce myself. I hail from MI and have been lurking over here for quite some time. I've never hunted ND before but I hope to in the near future. We do all kinds of hunting here in MI, from fields to marshes to big water layout shooting.

When I'm not in the field I work full time as a Firefighter and I coach ice hockey clinics on the side. I also have a 10 week old daughter at home which is another full time job!!!

Hope to stop by often. Best of luck to all of you in the upcoming season!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy the site!


----------



## Jewish Mallard (Dec 20, 2008)

WELCOME To the site,just make sure to ask the "right questions" lest you get yer a$$ chewed by the prostaffers.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Slimpickins (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors. I mostly lurk and read all the smarta** remarks from the real hunters; aka Nodakers! :roll:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

It's a great site, just stay away from the following topics if possible:

Resident vs. Non-resident
Shooting of hens
Hunting in fields vs. water
Roost busting
Hunter's choice
Type of decoys to use
Kind of call to blow
Where to hunt in North Dakota
Where to stay in North Dakota
Guided vs. unguided hunts
Politics
Religion

Anything other than those topics everything else is fair game...lol :beer:


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

So me and my NR friends were going to come out this year, what time is best??? Are we allowed to shoot hens while were in NODAK? Do you think we should bring all 47 dozen full body duck and goose decoys?? Which reminds me, we have FFD, DSD, Dakota, GHG, and some HC's, which one do you guys think is best????

Which reminds me, do you think they will continue hunter's choice? I sure hope so, I was hoping to hire a guide to get me som Can's since we can't shoot them here!!! GOD pray they continue the hunter's choice program! BTW Obama sucks!!!

Anything I missed???

Have fun everyone!!! :beer:


----------



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

Right on lockedwings...I think you have it covered, nice post :beer:


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

You forgot to mention baiting, high fence, and wether you should use a 223 for deer!!!!!


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

LockedWings said:


> So me and my NR friends were going to come out this year, what time is best??? Are we allowed to shoot hens while were in NODAK? Do you think we should bring all 47 dozen full body duck and goose decoys?? Which reminds me, we have FFD, DSD, Dakota, GHG, and some HC's, which one do you guys think is best????
> 
> Which reminds me, do you think they will continue hunter's choice? I sure hope so, I was hoping to hire a guide to get me som Can's since we can't shoot them here!!! GOD pray they continue the hunter's choice program! BTW Obama sucks!!!
> 
> ...


lol that almost covered it all. great post.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm gonna' need a paper towel, and a diaper...

Stat!

I just spit up my coffee, and p!$$ed my pants at the same time.

:lol:

Welcome
Gunny


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

did you cover busting roosts? Cause ya gotta talk about busting roosts, which are defined by many of these guys as "any pothole holding more than 100 birds". All of us NR's are roost busters, just in case you didn't know that. :lol:

And of course, diver hunting is completely taboo, 'cause everyone knows that you have to hunt water to hunt divers, which OBVIOUSLY means you're a roost buster. So forget those cans...unless they come in to a dry field, you ain't shootin' them either.

And don't even talk about that boat you're bringing with ya, cause some of these guys will meet you at the border and drill your boat full of holes....

The best question of all to ask right now..."ya got any water this year?"


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Nice to see that some things have not changed "Just Ducky"... seriously... it isn't even the early season yet.

Welcome newcomers... as you can see there are very many personalities on this site. You are welcome to fire away on questions but be sure you have thick skin because as with any community, you will find that everyone has an opinion... but take it at face value.

Welcome...


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

LockedWings said:


> So me and my NR friends were going to come out this year, what time is best??? Are we allowed to shoot hens while were in NODAK? Do you think we should bring all 47 dozen full body duck and goose decoys?? Which reminds me, we have FFD, DSD, Dakota, GHG, and some HC's, which one do you guys think is best????
> 
> Which reminds me, do you think they will continue hunter's choice? I sure hope so, I was hoping to hire a guide to get me som Can's since we can't shoot them here!!! GOD pray they continue the hunter's choice program! BTW Obama sucks!!!
> 
> ...


hahaha :beer: thats awesome!


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

northdakotakid said:


> Nice to see that some things have not changed "Just Ducky"... seriously... it isn't even the early season yet.
> 
> Welcome newcomers... as you can see there are very many personalities on this site. You are welcome to fire away on questions but be sure you have thick skin because as with any community, you will find that everyone has an opinion... but take it at face value.
> 
> Welcome...


Yeah I couldn't contain myself :beer:

Honestly, I've had some very good discussions here over the years, so don't take offense guys. My comments are _generally_ meant in jest (just a couple exceptions 8) ) . I truly do love ND AND it's residents. I count the minutes each year until our trip.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm also a newbie, but welcome anyway. With all the "personalities" on this site I didn't realize duck hunting was so complicated. I guess my way to shoot ducks of throwing 6 decoys in a pond and drinking coffee is waaaaaaaay to simple, but it saves my back, boot leather, and bread in my wallet. I can only eat one duck at a time anyway.


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Bug Guy said:


> I'm also a newbie, but welcome anyway. With all the "personalities" on this site I didn't realize duck hunting was so complicated. I guess my way to shoot ducks of throwing 6 decoys in a pond and drinking coffee is waaaaaaaay to simple, but it saves my back, boot leather, and bread in my wallet. I can only eat one duck at a time anyway.


That's a great way to do it. In fact, one of the best reasons to come to ND is the fact that you have so many ways to hunt there, and to be successful. I'm still a water hunter at heart, and I like nothing better than doing what you describe.

Maybe this is a stretch, but I always tell my hunting friends that you have to be REALLY bad at waterfowl hunting not to shoot a few birds each day in some fashion in ND. The problem I see is lots of people come out there expecting to see the huge flocks, the "tornado's" of birds, or the "valhalla" as I call it in every location. And while that certainly is possible there, it takes a lot of time, effort, skill AND LUCK to do that consistently. So many NR's are disappointed. It's all about expectations.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't like those huge flocks anyway. You can only shoot 6 no matter if you take 5 minutes or all day. To my way of thinking I would rather take a good 4 hours to take the birds than 5 minutes. 5 minutes is shooting, not hunting. What's the fun in that. Besides, 4 quarts of coffee takes a while to drink, process, and then expell  . I have the most fun taking a buddy out, standing with my back to the slough and throwing the dekes over my head and wherever they land is how my spread looks. Most of the time they think you need a "J" pattern or a fishhook pattern or some other sophisticated pattern to shoot ducks. They are usually surprised when the ducks come in to my "mess" just the same.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

LockedWings said:


> So me and my NR friends were going to come out this year, what time is best??? Are we allowed to shoot hens while were in NODAK? Do you think we should bring all 47 dozen full body duck and goose decoys?? Which reminds me, we have FFD, DSD, Dakota, GHG, and some HC's, which one do you guys think is best????
> 
> Which reminds me, do you think they will continue hunter's choice? I sure hope so, I was hoping to hire a guide to get me som Can's since we can't shoot them here!!! GOD pray they continue the hunter's choice program! BTW Obama sucks!!!
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I peed a little reading that as well!! Welcome to the site. Don't forget it is only legal to shoot hens while busting roosts with a .223 though...


----------



## just ducky (Apr 27, 2005)

Bug Guy said:


> I don't like those huge flocks anyway. You can only shoot 6 no matter if you take 5 minutes or all day. To my way of thinking I would rather take a good 4 hours to take the birds than 5 minutes. 5 minutes is shooting, not hunting. What's the fun in that. Besides, 4 quarts of coffee takes a while to drink, process, and then expell  . I have the most fun taking a buddy out, standing with my back to the slough and throwing the dekes over my head and wherever they land is how my spread looks. Most of the time they think you need a "J" pattern or a fishhook pattern or some other sophisticated pattern to shoot ducks. They are usually surprised when the ducks come in to my "mess" just the same.


Boy you and I are on the same page! If you put a little time and effort in in Nodak, you should be able to shoot a limit. But as you say, it may not be in 5 minutes. But who cares?

And talking about your spread being a mess reminds me of a few years ago when we were hunting a dry field. We set up in the early dawn, and as it got light, the birds were already everywhere. All of a sudden one of our guys realized he left a decoy bag laying on the ground in the spread, but there were birds everywhere, and it didn't make a difference...they came, and we shot 'em. That was also the day the wing fell off the robo duck...again, the ducks could care less if it was a one winged robo...they came, and we shot 'em.

You and I would hunt well together :beer:


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah I think so too. I dearly love to hunt ducks, but I don't take it to seriously. I've hunted a slough in a white t-shirt and shot a limit just to see if I could do it. My perfect day is to sit and drink coffee while watching the sun come up and listen to the wind on the ducks wings as they fly over. Shooting is oftentimes too noisy and will break the serenity, so the early flights get a pass. I usually get over that around 8am or so and start taking shots. Besides, I need to get rid of the first quart of coffee by then anyway so retrieving a bird is a convienient excuse to move. The place I hunt has a bottom like concrete and I sit in a folding chair, which is truely a lazy mans way to hunt :wink: , but I usually come home with a limit. Gadwalls and teal are the name of the game early with mallards and divers in the 4th quarter or so. I usually stay away from devils lake as it gets crowded early, but late season can be a blast. Especially in the snow.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Hunting in the snow is pretty sweet!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> just stay away from the following topics if possible: politics


 :justanangel:



> BTW Obama sucks!!!


 :beer:

Welcome, welcome, welcome :bowdown:


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

Glad to hear from all of you and thanks for the welcome. As you can see I'm a pretty light hearted kind of guy! Having a little variety is the spice of life and duck hunting is no exception. Here in MI, we shoot quite a few Canadas in the field, but it's just not the same as watching a dog work in the water.

Honestly, hunting without my dog is tough. Even on the days we're going out on the big water layout shooting and I know we're gonna bang 'em up, I have a hard time leaving him at home. Especially when he sees the gun and blind bag come out and heads straight for the door. But like I said, I love variety and all the types of waterfowl hunting.

To me it's about hanging out with friends and sharing all the memories of previous hunts. Limits are just a bonus, and I don't worry about the much.

BTW, did I mention the post hunt cocktails?? Might be the most important part of any trip!


----------

